# Warhammer Online signature image generator



## Yaash (9. Dezember 2008)

Da es mittlerweile möglich ist, über den sogenannten "Kriegsverlauf" auf der War-Europe.com Homepage, auf offiziellem Wege an die immer aktuellen Charakter-Daten zu kommen, habe ich einen Generator entwickelt, der diese Daten dort abgreift und damit on-the-fly eine Bild-Signatur erstellt. Damit hat man also eine sich ständig aktualisierende Bild-Signatur, die keine zusätzlichen Addons wie etwas die von Wardb.com oder Buffed.de benötigt.

Signatur-Beispiel 1 (PNG):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur-Beispiel 2 (JPG):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur-Beispiel 3 (PNG):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die jeweils aktuelle Version findet man hier und bietet folgende Features (Version 1.2):

Einbindung der (ständig aktuellen) original Daten aus der Realmwar Datenbank von war-europe.com
Support JPG, GIF und PNG
Support transparenter Bilder (Portrait und Hintergrund) (PNG)
Frei wählbare Größen der Bilder (bis zu einer zulässigen Maximalgröße)
Passwortschutz, falls individuelle Einstellungen verwendet werden
Alles komplett kostenlos

Die aktuelle Feature Liste zur jeweils neusten Version gibt es auf der Homepage.

Wenn man das Standard-Aussehen der Signatur nutzen möchte, ist keine Registrierung notwendig. Möchte man individuelle Bilder für das Mittel-Bild (z.B. ein Portrait) oder das Hintergrundbild verwenden, so muss man sich registrieren, um seine zugehörigen individuellen hochgeladenen Bilder vor Manipulation durch Dritte zu schützen.

*Die Abmessungen des gewählten Hintergrundbildes bestimmen die finale Signaturgröße*, d.h. möchte man eine kleinere oder schmalere oder einfach nur anders aussehende Signatur haben muss man einfach ein passendes Hintergrunbild mit den gewünschten Abmessungen hochladen.

Kurzanleitung

Auf die Signatur Generator Seite gehen
Charakter-ID und Server-ID herausfinden:
Klick auf [?] Button neben dem zugehorgen Feld oder hier.
Name eingeben, Server einstellen und "Search klicken"
Charakter in der Trefferliste auswählen -> Charakter-Fenster geht auf.
URL in der Adresszeile ablesen, für meine Yaash wäre das also

```
http://realmwar.war-europe.com/realmwar/CharacterInfo.war?id=12428&server=19
```
Die Charakter-ID ist somit die 12428 und die Server-ID ist die 19.

Die gefundenen IDs in das Formular übernehmen und auf "Update to current IDs" klicken.
Fertig (Die URLs zum zugehörigen Signatur-Bild werden auf der Seite angegeben)

Wird eine Gilden ID angegeben, so wird die Gildeninformation mit in die Signatur gepackt. Möchte man das nicht (oder hat keine Gilde), kann man die Gilden-ID einfach weglassen.

Geplante nächste Schritte:

Individuellen Einstellungen für das Aussehen, d.h. für den Text auf dem Bild (Fonts + Farben)
Vernünftigen Layout der Generator-Seiten selbst (HTML, CSS, etc.).
(Mehrsprachige) Übersetzung der Seite
Vernünftige Hilfe, Anleitung, FAQ und Version-History
Ggf. verschiedene Standard Varianten zur Auswahl (Größe/Aussehen) und/oder diverse wählbare Standard-Layouts.

Wer seine Daten lieber als XML verwenden möchte, um sie z.B. selbst per Script zu verarbeiten, dem empfehle ich einen Blick auf das Tool von Iphitos.


----------



## Yaash (9. Dezember 2008)

*v1.3 (09.12.08)*

Automatische Übersetzung des Textes auf der Signatur in Abhängigkeit von der Sprache des Realms
Formatierung der Generator Seite
Komplette Übersetzung der Generator Seite auf Englisch (Deutsch kommt noch)
Neben PNG nun auch JPG und GIF Signaturen
Versions-Historie eingebaut
_Bugfix:_ Klassen-Icon für Rune Priest wurde nicht angezeigt


----------



## Yaash (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Abmessungen des Hinterbildes (in Pixeln) bestimmen letztendlich die finale Signaturgröße (falls man z.b. eine breitere oder höhere oder buntere oder ...) haben will -> einfach das entsprechende Bild hochladen und fertig. Ich arbeite daran verschiedene Standard Hintergrundbilder bereitzustellen. Allerdings kann man ja jetzt bereits sein eigenes hochladen (sofern man eines hat).

Falls jemand da draussen ist, der mich mit ein paar guten Signatur Hintergrundbildern und/oder Klassenicons/Bildern versorgen will (PNG mit Transparenzen bevorzugt), der ist herzlich willkommen und wird entsprechend auf der Webseite gewürdigt (yaash@gmx.de ;-)


----------



## splen (10. Dezember 2008)

Super Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich allerdings ändern Würde ist der Formulilerung "Ruf" bei den Gildeninformationen. Die Ausgabe ist ja eigentlich der Rang der Gilde und nicht die Anzahl der verdienten Rufpunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaash (10. Dezember 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Super Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis! Ja da ist was dran. Merkwürdigerweise heisst der Parameter auf der Englischen Seite "Renown", wie beim Charakter-Ruf. InGame im Gildenfenster steht allerdings Rang bei der Gilde. Werde ich (für die automatische dt. Übersetzung auf den dt. Realms) anpassen.


----------



## Yaash (11. Dezember 2008)

*v1.4 (11.12.08)*

Angepasstes Layout, falls keine Gilden-ID angegeben wird
_Bugfix:_ Upload eines neuen Bildes löschte ein bereits vorhandenes nicht, falls es einen unterschiedlichen Dateityp hatte


----------



## Yaash (13. Dezember 2008)

*v1.5 (13.12.08)*

Nun kann man Hintergrund- und Portraitbild auch aus einer Standard-Menge auswählen, wenn man keine eigenen hochladen möchte


----------



## Yaash (16. Dezember 2008)

*v1.6 (15.12.08)*

Verschiedene Layouts hinzugefügt: Kein Portrait Bild oder dessen Position @ Links, Mitte (default), Rechts
_Bugfix:_ Standardbilder-Auswahl (Hintergrund und Portrait) funktioniert nun auch mit dem IE


----------



## Yaash (18. Dezember 2008)

*v1.7 (18.12.08)*

Individuelle Einstellungen für Schriftarten integriert (Typ, Farbe, Größe)


----------



## Teal (19. Dezember 2008)

Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr tolles Teil, hab mir auch gleich mal eine Sig generieren lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spart mir die manuelle Anpassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so!


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm.. irgendwie blick ich da nicht so wirklich durch wie das mit dem Profil anlegen läuft. Erstmal muss man da sein Passwort angeben und dann auf Create Profile anklicken, wenn ich dort dann dasselbe pw (welches auch sonst ?) eingebe, kommt immer "invalid password" auch wenn sich das pw vom zuerst angegebenen pw unterscheidet? Wie funzt das genau?

danke im voraus

edit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (8. Januar 2009)

Habe seit heute das Problem, dass die Signatur nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Ich habe dieses Kästchen mit dem kleinen weißen Quadrat mit rotem Kreuz in der oberen linken Ecke, das immer kommt, wenn ein Bild nicht angezeigt werden kann.

??


----------



## Yaash (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, da wurde an meinem Webserver etwas umgestellt. Jetzt sollte alles wieder gehen.


----------



## Nuelo (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Yaash

Ich schätze deine Entwicklung sehr! Sie hat das Potenzial, um innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein internationaler Renner zu werden. Jedoch solltest du deine Prioritäten anpassen und schleunigst einen besseren Sicherheitsmechanismus einbauen anstatt neue Layouts. Passwörter und emails über GET zu schicken und als Klartext anzuzeigen ist eine Todsünde! Falls es dir zu aufwendig ist, benutze doch ein CMS, da ist die authentifizierung bereits ausgereift integriert.

Gruss, Nuelo


----------



## Yaash (15. Januar 2009)

Danke für das Lob und den Hinweis zur Sicherheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja darüber habe ich auch eine Weile nachgedacht, kam jedoch zu dem Schluss, dass der Content die Mühe nicht wert ist. Sprich: Es geht hier nicht um Online Geldtransaktionen mit hohem Sicherheitsbedarf, sondern schlicht um simple Bild-Signaturen. Das ist ein Aufwand-Nutzen Ding, da ich (noch) keinen Sinn darin sehe, ein riesiges Sicherheitsschloss an eine Gartenlaube zu hängen, in der es nichts wertvolles zu holen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fertiges CMS kommt nicht in Frage, da ich dabei relativ viel Entwicklungsaufwand generieren würde, um meine PHP Scripte dort reinzuprügeln, nur um am Ende die dortigen Sicherheitsmechanismen und User-Verwaltung für meine Zwecke zu verwenden. Es geht hier ja nicht um Forenpostings, selbstverfasste Artikel, Meinungs-Beiträge, sonstige Texte, persönliche Daten oder gar Geldbeträge, sondern nur um simple Signaturbilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein erster Entwurf sah sogar gar keine Passwörter vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand mit Gewalt und Hack-Aufwand unbedingt die Signaturen von anderen Leuten ändern will oder Spasseshalber massenweise auf meiner Seite anlegt, um meinen Webspace zu sprengen, dann sehen wir weiter. Für mich bedeutet das dann abzuschätzen, ob ich das Tool einfach dichtmache oder den Aufwand investiere es sicherer zu programmieren. Ich würde aber wahrscheinlich einfach zu ersterem tendieren, da es einfach ein nettes kleines Tool für nette Leute sein soll und nicht mein Zeitfresser No. 1. Ich will schließlich Warhammer zocken und nicht abends auch noch programmieren, da ich das ohnehin schon den ganzen Tag mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serenity73 (22. Januar 2009)

(delete)


----------



## Yaash (22. Januar 2009)

Also die Daten aus der offiziellen Datenbank sind jetzt schon ein paar Tage lang veraltet. Dort wird z.B. meine Yaash immer noch als Level 32 gelistet, obwohl sie schon > 2 Tage Level 33 ist. In in der Gildenliste steht sie ebenfalls mit dem falschen Level. 

Offenbar ist die Schnittstelle, die GOA da bereitstellt, zum einen nicht direkt an die inGame Datenbank angebunden, sondern wird nur mit Kopien befüllt. Zum anderen ist diese Kopie bzw. der dahinterstehende Dienst, der das wohl periodisch getan hat, ausgefallen.

... schade. Schon gar für meinen Signatur Generator, der ja direkt auf diesen Daten aufsetzt.


----------



## Topsecret (23. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob und Danke aussprechen.
Sehr schöne Arbeit.


Gruß


----------



## Yaash (26. Januar 2009)

*v1.80 (26.01.09)*

Durch Änderungen auf der offiziellen Webseite ist es nicht länger nötig die GildenID mit anzugeben, um sie in der Signatur zu haben. Sie wird automatisch ermittelt und dargestellt. Alte Links mit angegebener Guild-ID funktionieren aus Kompatibiltätsgründen noch, jedoch wird die manuell übergebene Gilden-ID ignoriert. Statt dessen wird die Gilden-Information aus der offiziellen Datenbank benutzt. Ist der Charakter in keiner Gilde, so wird auch keine in der Signatur dargestellt.
Internen Parser an die Änderungen auf der offiziellen Webseite angepasst, damit die Daten wieder von ihm ermittelt werden können.

@Topsecret
Vielen Dank! =)


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Januar 2009)

Danke dir ;=)
Hab mir auch mal ne Signatur gemacht :_P


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (2. Februar 2009)

super arbeit die du da geleistet hast! 

wirklich hervorragend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaash (3. Februar 2009)

Die offizielle Datenbank ist wieder online bzw. wurde aktualisiert. Damit sind wieder gültige Daten in den generierten Signatur-Bildern!

@Schlork:
Danke für das Lob und viel Spass damit! :-)


----------



## Yaash (11. Februar 2009)

Offenbar hatte mein Provider (versehentlich?) die Zugriffsrechte auf meine PHP Datei, die die Signatur Bilder generiert, verändert. Sie war von außen nicht mehr abrufbar. Ich habe sie nun wieder angepasst und damit dürfte wieder alles laufen.


----------



## Yaash (16. Februar 2009)

Offenbar ist die offizielle Datenbank gerade down.

Alle Suchanfragen laufen ins Leere... Damit führen natürlich auch alle Charakter Anfragen ins Nichts, bis GOA das gefixt hat.

*Edit:* Ein Teil der Datenbank scheint wieder online zu sein, daher gehen ein paar der Signaturen wieder. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Rest der GOA Datenbank auch bald wieder online kommt.


----------



## Daimien (9. März 2009)

wenn ich registrieren will dann funzt das nicht.... irgentwie sendet er mir dann nen fehler

_A timeout occured while waiting for the script output (in: /usr/www/users/totmac/WAR/Signature/validation.php)_


----------



## Die Chio (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Echt Top, hatte viel Spaß beim erstellen.

LG Chio


----------



## Yaash (12. März 2009)

Nachdem GOA die Charakter-Datenbank wieder angeschlossen zu haben scheint, funktionieren die Signaturen nun auch wieder.

@Daimien

Bitte noch einmal probieren. Ggf. war der Server überlastet. Da es kein "exklusiver Server" nur für mich ist, kann es sein, dass andere Leute auf dem Server kurzzeitig dessen Leistung abgesaugt haben. Nun funktioniert es jedenfalls ^^;;.


----------



## Yaash (19. März 2009)

*v1.9 (19.03.09)*

Internen Cache hinzugefügt, um die Ausführungszeit und Verfügbarkeit zu verbessern. Direkte Zugriffe auf die offizielle Datenbank werden nur noch alle 5 Minuten pro individueller Charakter-ID durchgeführt


----------



## Yaash (22. März 2009)

*v2.0 (21.03.09)*

Neue Parameter (Abstände zum Rand und Höhenversatz der Mittelzeile)
Neue Schriftarten
Deutsche Klassennamen
1 neuer Standard-Hintergrund in der Auswahl
"Apply" Button für Farben und Randänderungen, da direkte Werteübernahmen bei Änderung mehr störte, als es half
_Bugfix:_ Zeige aktuelle Einstellungen direkt beim Einloggen
_Bugfix:_ Verwende Standard-Schriftart, falls gespeicherte ungültig ist durch Umbenennung/Löschung
_Pflege:_ Settings von ungültigen IDs gelöscht (Ergebnisse von Charakter-Serverwechseln)


----------



## Teal (3. April 2009)

hiho!
Wollte eben meine Signatur mal etwas umbauen und ein neues Bild dafür hochladen. Ist eine PNG mit Transparenz. Nun kommt beim Upload aber folgender Fehler:



> Warning: getimagesize(): Filename cannot be empty in /var/www/web136/html/WAR/Signature/upload.php on line 114
> Only GIF, PNG, JPEG and JPG files are supported. Try again...



Eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?

/Nachtrag: Achja, welche Schriften verwendest Du in Deiner Signatur, Yaash? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaash (4. April 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> hiho!
> Wollte eben meine Signatur mal etwas umbauen und ein neues Bild dafür hochladen. Ist eine PNG mit Transparenz. Nun kommt beim Upload aber folgender Fehler:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe kürzlich den Server gewechselt. Ev. ist das ein Bug, der durch den Umzug in eine andere Server/PHP Umgebung zustandekommt. Danke für die Meldung, ich schaue mir das gleich mal an (und melde mich, dann mit einem Update dazu)



Teal schrieb:


> /Nachtrag: Achja, welche Schriften verwendest Du in Deiner Signatur, Yaash?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also bei "Uffschnitt" verwende ich z.Z. "Another.ttf" (Name + Guild), "Black Castle.ttf" (Class + Server) und "Arial.ttf" (Rank + Renown + Members) als Schriftarten.


----------



## Yaash (4. April 2009)

Ok, ich habe den Fehler gefunden (und behoben). Der neue Provider gab die "max_upload_size" mit "10M" an, anstatt sie in Bytes zu schreiben. Also musste ich den Wert erst parsen, damit im Hochladeformular auch der korrekte Wert steht. Ist nun gefixt und der Upload geht wieder.


----------



## Teal (7. April 2009)

Super danke für die Infos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde mir demnächst dann mal wieder eine neue Sig. erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaash (8. April 2009)

*v2.1 (08.04.09)*

Unterstützung für 3 verschiedene Klassen-Icons eingebaut
_Bugfix:_ Klassenicon des Magus
_Bugfix:_ Klassenname "Slayer" für englische EU Server, auch wenn die offizielle Webseite sie als "Hammerer" auflistet


----------



## Yaash (19. April 2009)

Da der Kriegsverlauf von war-europe.com nun wiedereinmal seit mehreren Wochen defekt ist, werde ich meinen Signatur Generator demnächst so erweitern, dass er auch die infos von wardb.com verwenden kann (umschaltbar).


----------



## Teal (19. April 2009)

Yaash schrieb:


> Da der Kriegsverlauf von war-europe.com nun wiedereinmal seit mehreren Wochen defekt ist, werde ich meinen Signatur Generator demnächst so erweitern, dass er auch die infos von wardb.com verwenden kann (umschaltbar).


Feine Sachen, aber warum nicht die buffed-Datenbank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaash (29. April 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Feine Sachen, aber warum nicht die buffed-Datenbank?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, wenn ich so einen Support für "nicht offizielle Datenbanken" einbaue, dann direkt für alle, die ich finde. Aktuell geht die offizielle DB ja wieder (mal).


----------



## Yaash (12. November 2009)

Da ich selbst kein Warhammer mehr spiele, habe ich die Entwicklung meines Signatur Generators eingestellt. Ich werde versuchen aktuelle Bugs bis zu einem gewissen Grad zu fixen, je nach Zeit.

Ich hoffe es hat dem einen oder andern Spass gemacht das Ding zu verwenden und wünsche allen verbliebenen noch viel Erfolg in Warhammer.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Schade, ist ein super Teil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

